# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Виртуальный город/Virtual city

## Phlogiston

Год выпуска: 2010
Жанр: Экономическая стратегия
Издательство: NevoSoft
Платформа: PC
Тип выпуска: пиратка
Таблэтка: не требуется
Интерфейс программы: Русский
Размер: 62.8 мб

В увлекательном симуляторе «Виртуальный Город» перед вами поставлена серьезная задача – вам нужно создать в небольшом городе транспортную сеть, связывающую разнообразные промышленные объекты. Для этого вам нужно приобрести грузовик, задать ему маршрут таким образом, что бы он перевозил продукцию из одного места в другое. Постепенно развивая компанию, вам станут доступны Свежие постройки и Свежие виды транспорта. Используйте их и создайте современный город с прекрасно развитой транспортной сетью.

Увлекательная игра «Виртуальный Город» понравится любому игроку - любителю строительных и транспортных симуляторов. Разнообразие возможностей, массу объектов постройки, более пятидесяти непростых уровней не дадут вам ни на минуту отвлечься от увлекательного процесса развития собственного предприятия.

Скриншоты:



Скачать с DepositFiles
Скачать с LetItBit

----------

